# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Room Reef  360 L

## carlosferreira

Boas pessoal  venho aqui apresentar o meu projecto que está em fase de construção,  sou novo nos aquários de água salgada mas espero ter um reef como tenho pensado e o vir a manter por bastantes anos. Tenho alguma experiência em agua doce mas nada por ai além, no entanto nada de serve para água salgada apenas uma coisa ou outra.

Se quiserem criticar, ou dar opiniões força é para isso que vou colocar aqui o meu projecto.

Vai ser um projecto bastante demorado visto que irei comprar o material conforme posso, não tenho pressa, quero é fazer as coisas bem feitas.

Estrutura - Ferro facar 30x30  
Aquário   120 x 60 x 50 - 360 litros
Sump   
Rocha  
Escumador  
Iluminação  
Circulação  
Substrato  
Aquecimento  

Como podem ver não tenho praticamente nada.

Vou postar umas fotos da fase de construção da estrutura de suporte do aquário e sump que estive hoje á tarde até á noite a cortar e a soldar espero que gostem, é bastante simples de fazer para que gosta não custa nada.
























Aqui está ela já pronta. Só falta dar o primário e o anti ferrugem e ta feito.

cumps.

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Boas, não ter dinheiro e não ter pressa é um bom aditivo para o aquário.... ando a usar esta fórmula.

Talvez possas começar por comprar alguma rocha para ir maturando e ficando "viva".

----------


## carlosferreira

> Boas, não ter dinheiro e não ter pressa é um bom aditivo para o aquário.... ando a usar esta fórmula.
> 
> Talvez possas começar por comprar alguma rocha para ir maturando e ficando "viva".


Boas Filipe realmente é mesmo isso o dinheiro até tenho mas é um grande investimento de uma vez só prefiro ir comprando que custa menos =) 

A rocha estava a pensar colocar mais morta que viva visto que a viva é bem mais cara e a morta com o passar do tempo torna-se viva não é assim ?

cumps.

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Caro amigo...

Eu percebo ainda mt pouco da coisa... mas rocha morta com o tempo fica viva mas penso que nunca igual a viva pois a viva traz organismos que penso que a morta nunca vira a ganhar pois nunca teve no local de onde vem a viva... penso eu.... mas tambem ainda sou muito "nabo" no que toca a aquarios...

abraço
Carlos Ressurreição

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Necessitas de alguma rocha viva para colonizar a outra e com o tempo fica viva  :Smile:  Tem de ser de boa qualidade.

----------


## carlosferreira

boas... aqui fica uma actualização do tópico já tenho o aquário feito pelo Rui Melo a quem agradeço o tempo disponivel uma pessoa 5* conta já com as tubagens de durso, retorno, esgoto e com travamentos franceses. As fotos não as melhores mas é o que se arranja =) 

Medidas 120 x 60 x 50 




Tubo do durso




Furação Esgoto com 40mm e Retorno 25mm




Agora falta a parte técnica, ainda falta forrar o movél com madeira...que já está em estudo.. mais novidades para breve.

abraço

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

:Olá: Olá Carlos, o "mal" é começar depois com tempo vai tomando seu rumo natural, ficamos aguardar a visita prometida. :Pracima: 
Um abraço
José Santos

----------


## carlosferreira

> Olá Carlos, o "mal" é começar depois com tempo vai tomando seu rumo natural, ficamos aguardar a visita prometida.
> Um abraço
> José Santos


Ola amigo José assim que tiver disponibilidade entrarei em contacto para combinar a visita. 

abraço

----------

